# Socionom degree recognized by AASW?



## PTee (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey, 

I wonder if there is any Socionom's (Bachelor level) from any of the Nordic countries? I'm looking into getting my degree recognized with the Australian Social worker's association (AASW) but I'm not completely sure if I can register with them because the degree is not specifically called Bachelor of social work. Has anyone gone through the same process? It costs 850 AUD to do it so I would want to be sure that I have a good chance in registering.


----------

